# Wagner: Die Meistersinger Act III (Bohm/Saxon State Orch 1938)



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

More of my 78rpm restorations. Enjoy!

Richard Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg Act III
Karl Bohm conducting the Saxon State Orchestra
Chorus and Soloists of the Dresden State Opera
Torsten Ralf, Hans Hermann Nissen, Eugen Fuchs, Margarrete Teschemacher, Lene Jung, Sven Nilsson, Arno Schellenberg, et al.
Recorded 1938
http://www.vintageip.com/xfers/meistersingeract3.mp3

Richard Wagner set aside the composition of his mammoth four opera cycle, Der Ring des Nibelungen to take time to rest and recharge his creative batteries. He decided to compose two smaller, simpler operas in the interim... the tragic story of star-crossed lovers, Tristan und Isolde; and the comedy, Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg. But true to form for Wagner, neither one ended up being small or simple. The first of the two operas, Tristan, revolutionized tonal harmony with the now famous "Tristan chord", a grouping of notes that musically illustrated Wagner's inwardly directed theme of "liebestod" (or "love death"). Likewise, Die Meistersinger blossomed from being a simple comedy about a legendary German cobbler to being a four hour long exploration of the true nature of art and its relationship with society.

Like Die Walkure's first act, the third act of Die Meistersinger is essentially a self-contained opera in its own right. As the act begins, the conflict of the story is clearly established. A song contest has been called. The winner will claim the right to Eva Pogner's hand in marriage. Walther is madly in love with her, but he isn't a member of the Master Singers' Guild, so he is ineligible to compete. Being an impetuous and visionary soul, a song comes to Walther in a dream. He becomes determined to use it to win Master Singer status and the hand of Eva, but the song lacks the solid foundation of tradition. Beckmesser the marker represents the opposite extreme... rigid conventionalism. Despite his lack of original ideas, he too is determined to win Eva's hand.

Hans Sachs, the most respected Master Singer, takes Walther under his wing, educating him about the nature of art and the value of tradition. Convinced that Sachs holds the key to winning the song contest, Beckmesser sneaks into his cobbler shop and steals Walther's song so he can win Eva's hand for himself. But on the day of the contest, Beckmesser makes a bungle of the song he has stolen. Walther on the other hand, triumphs by performing the song in a way that reflects both inspiration and tradition. The opera ends with Eva's father Pogner passing her hand in marriage to Walther, and Sachs proudly passing the mantle of Master Singer on to him as well.

This recording, made in 1938 in Dresden, was the last major recording of Wagner to come out of Germany before the war. The conductor was Karl Bohm, who had been serving as the head of the Dresden opera since 1934, when he succeeded Fritz Busch (who had been driven into exile by the Nazis). When this recording was released by Victor, it was highly acclaimed by critics, who singled out the choral singing, conducting and recording quality for special praise.

In the International Record Book, David Hall writes...

"I wonder if the time will ever come when we shall have a complete and integral recorded performance of this wonderful Meistersinger score? If such a thing does come to pass, I hope the results will be comparable, in terms of production, ensemble work and recording at least, with the complete Act Three performed by the Dresden State Opera... The second volume of this recording, comprising the final scene is, in our opinion, an absolute "must" for any library of recorded opera."

Karl Bohm was a well known conductor at both the Vienna Opera and the Salzburg Festival throughout the wartime years. He conducted at la Scala, the Teatro Colon and the Metropolitan over the next decade, and made his Bayreuth debut with Tristan und Isolde in 1963. He went on to conduct acclaimed performances of The Ring cycle, Die Meistersinger and Der Fliegende Hollander at Bayreuth. He was also well known for his interpretations of Mozart, Beethoven, Bruckner, Strauss and Berg. He passed away in Salzburg in 1981.


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Really a wonderful performance! It is a pity only Act 3 was created for this event. Do you know which CD transfer is better for this old treasure, I assume there is one?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm told that the transfer I just gave you is better than those available on CD. I spend more time perfecting my transfers than most reissue labels can afford to. The MP3 is at 256 VBR, so the sound quality is equal to a CD. All that for free. Enjoy!

I did wonder whether I should break it into two parts so people could burn it to CD, but most CD players will play MP3s, so if you burn it to a data CD, your CD player will almost certainly play it uninterrupted from beginning to end.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

bigshot said:


> I'm told that the transfer I just gave you is better than those available on CD. I spend more time perfecting my transfers than most reissue labels can afford to. The MP3 is at 256 VBR, so the sound quality is equal to a CD. All that for free. Enjoy!
> 
> I did wonder whether I should break it into two parts so people could burn it to CD, but most CD players will play MP3s, so if you burn it to a data CD, your CD player will almost certainly play it uninterrupted from beginning to end.


I don't like this opera very much... I guess Wagner is a guy rather for opera seria... Trying to be as Rossini is not his cup of vodka

Paka

Martin.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I don't like this opera very much... I guess Wagner is a guy rather for opera seria... Trying to be as Rossini is not his cup of vodka
> 
> Paka
> 
> Martin.


If you think Wagner was trying to be Rossini with _Meistersinger _something went very wrong, in your head.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

He didn't listen before making his comment, did he? Why do people do that?


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

Couchie said:


> If you think Wagner was trying to be Rossini with _Meistersinger _something went very wrong, in your head.


Have to agree here. While Rossini is good at opera buffa, those comedies is not in the same league as Meistersinger. Even Verdi's Falstaff may not reach the high degree of humanity like Meistersinger. Just listen to this Act 3, starting with Sachs' Wahn, great meditation about the "irrational" of human creativity. Then came to the moving quintet, the gracious love and high hope. The final competition brought out one of the best songs about art, and the finale became an grand ode to "deutsche Kunst"!


----------

